# Rocky and Rosie's Breeding Journal



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey today Rosie laid egg #1. Rocky is being really protective and when I opened the nestbox to check he jumped into the nestbox and hovered over the egg. He'll have to be removed though when and if the first egg hatches.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on the egg  Why will Rocky have to be removed when the egg hatches


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Congrats on the egg  Why will Rocky have to be removed when the egg hatches


Thank you. 
Taking Rocky out when the egg hatches is a precaution. Last time when they had a clutch, Rocky killed the first chick. I 'm not sure if there was something wrong with the chick or if he was overagressive. I'm just worried that it would happen again.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*Update*

Well Rosie has only laid one egg. If she was going to lay again it would have been yesterday. She is currently sitting on the egg day and night, only coming out to eat and drink. Rocky had to be removed from the cage as he was attacking Rosie continueously and wouldn't stop. If the egg is fertile(and I believe it is as they were mating everday leading up to the day the egg was laid) it should hatch around Feb.5. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*Lookie Lookie!*

Well I just got home and look what I found!



















Rosie laid another egg today!!!
The first egg was laid on Jan.15th 
Second egg was laid today! Jan.19th
Thats FOUR days inbetween. Isn't it normally 2 cause last time she laid there was only 2 days inbetween.

Today I sorta candled the first egg and I think I can see the blood vessels



















I'm not sure if its really visible in these picture but I'm pretty sure the first egg is fertile.

Rosie is being a really dedicated mother. She only leaves the nestbox to quickly grab something to eat and drink. I had a really hard time getting her to leave the nestbox so I could take pictures and each time she would get up and leave the nestbox she would immediately try to come back in.
Rocky isn't in the cage with her because when I put him back in on Sunday he still was attacking her and wouldn't let her anywhere near the nestbox.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...It looks fertile!!!


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

srtiels said:


> Yes...It looks fertile!!!


Yay!! it should hatch around the 5th of February then as Rosie started sitting on the egg since it was laid.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

So I candled the eggs again today. The second egg isn't showing anything cause it was only laid yesterday but egg #1....




























This is day 5 for egg #1 and I can see its heartbeat...or what i think is it's heartbeat. 


Rosie is still being a devoted mother and hardly ever leaves the nestbox. My only question is should I try to let Rocky back in the cage? Its been around 3 days since I took him out because he was attacking Rosie.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

*3rd egg*

Yesterday Rosie laid her 3rd egg. I candled them all and so far 2/3 are fertile.


















that one is the 3rd egg laid









1st egg laid, 7th day of incubation









2nd egg laid, 2nd day of incubation

I'm concerned about if I should let Rocky back in with Rosie or not. Can any of you give me some suggestions. I don't think its heathly for Rosie to be sitting on them day and night and only coming out for maybe 10min to eat and drink. Any advice?


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

I thought I should let you guys know that all the eggs are fertile.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Update: All eggs are fertile and the first on should hatch on Friday Feb.5. Rosie has been sitting on them all the time. This will be her last clutch as I have decided that Rocky and Rosie aren't a good breeding pair. I will be keeping one of the chicks though if they hatch.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Update: The first egg is starting to hatch and hopefully will be out of the egg later tonight...I'll post pictures once him/her has hatched.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

YAY!!!...Keep us posted


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Well he/she finally hatched!! I found him/her when I got home from school today, I'm a litlle concerned about him/her. He is a nice red colour and doesn't look dehiedrated but Rosie isn't really keeping him warm. Something fell of the shelf in my room while she was in the nestbox and she came rushing out. He is also getting cold to the touch. I'm going to set up the incubator to warm him up, is there anything else i can do?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Yes...warmth is a priority. *Do not *feed him anything until it is warm and active. And *only* just a drop of fluid (_slowly_, and warmed) for hydration. Food is *not* a priority for the first day because the chick will be digesting the yolk absorbed.

keep us posted...and *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay I think everything is going to be okay now. Rosie went back in the nestbox before I got the incubator heated up and when she came back out to eat the chick was warm again and active. I just checked again when I was going downstairs and he was snuggled inbetween the other two eggs sleeping. Rosie is currently in the nestbox now and I can hear him cheeping. thanks for your help srtiels.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I thought you guys would like to see some pictures of the little chick,
sorry they're not that good, he wouldn't hold still and I couldn't use the flash on my camera or you wouldn't be able to see him.




























I'm hoping this little chick is a male. I'm allowed to keep one chick out of this clutch. If he/she is male I will be calling him Sothe (I know its an odd name but I like it), if he/she is female I will be calling her Yune.


----------



## seaofdreams (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats! Sothe is a sweet name, it's reminds me of Sothys, the egyptian star of beauty.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It looks nice and fluffy  ...and nice sized.

I like the name choices. Can't wait to see the little one grow.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Well the second egg is starting to hatch.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Rocky's Rose said:


> Well the second egg is starting to hatch.


---------------------------

That is wonderful...keep us posted


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Well this morning when I checked the nestbox the first chick was dead....last night around midnight Rosie got night fright and wouldn't go back into the nestbox, I took the chick out and put him in the inbuator until he was alittle warmer and then put him back in hoping Rosie would go back in the nestbox. She went back in 10mins after i put him back but this morning when I opened the nestbox Rosie was still sitting on the eggs and him and I guess she didn't realize that he was dead. I guess he got chilled too much last night.....I feel like its all my fault.
The second egg is still hatching and I think I may have to assist it in hatching. I'll update you guys when it hatches.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I had to assist the second chick hatch but it is now out of the egg.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

((HUGS))) I too an having problems with parents getting off at night due to being spooked, and lost a couple to being chilled.

Good luck with the 2nd egg.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Well today when i got home the little chick was alittle cold and Rosie was sitting outside the nestbox. I warmed up the incubator and put the chick in there for about 15min until he/she warmed up and then i put him back in with the last egg in the nestbox. Rosie went back in about 5min after i put the chick back in. I've got a nightlight for them now and I'm keeping the incubator on at night. I really do hope that she takes care of this chick. i don't know what I'm going to do if she doesn't.


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Well today when I got home the chick was half buried under the shavings and was dead.  Its crop was empty, so I'm not sure if it was Rosie not feeding it or her not keeping it warm, that kill it. I feel horrible....
The last egg is due to hatch tomorrow but I don't think it is going to hatch.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

(((HUGS))) I'm sorry for your loss. I was wondering, if the past problems could hace been Rosie instead of Rocky?


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Well their last clutch I KNOW it was Rocky because I actually saw him grab the chick's neck and throw it...What i don't understand is why she wouldn't take care of the chicks this time..Rocky was being agressive towards Rosie when she was spending more time in the nestbox but then Rosie would then turn around and be agressive right back after awhile. I really don't know, I was really hoping to raise some chicks this time around, becuase I was allowed to keep one of the chicks...
I'm not going to breed Rocky and Rosie again because they're not a good pair.


----------

